# Severum Species



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello all. A few weeks ago i bought three severums which were almost a peach color. These were in with a large tank full of regular severums but these looked not only different in color but markings. The store has recently recieved a large order of wild south american fish, but in not sure if these were part of it. Any idea of which of the severums they really are?.

Pictures from day one.



















Pictures from today.










Stress color.


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

:-? No one? Not even a guess?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would post in the sa cichlid section. Most people on this part of the site seem to be into africans. My guess is that it is a green severum, if you look in the profiles section under the heros genus you should find it.


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

I have looked up all the hero. The closest thing is true H. severus. In my oppinion anyway. That is unless you consider the fact they also look like Rotkeils with no red bar. Which is way i posted, to get others oppinions.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

It (she?) doesn't look like a true H. severus. Most likely H. efasciatus or one of the unidentified sp..

EDIT: Reading your description of "peach color" made me think of a specific thread on another forum. Wonder if you'd be interested.
http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3257


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They look like _Heros sp. Atabapo_ ... but might be too young to tell. The true _H. severus_ and the two new undescribed species from Atabapo and Inirida look very similiar. Am thinking Atabapo based on the strong last band though.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

IMO it's Heros appendiculatus.

You can see it in person though so you'll see the iridescence that we can't, check out this page, it might help:
http://www.raubwelse.de/galerie/cichliden/cichliden.htm


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Which would be _Heros efasciatus_ then, they collasped appendiculatus back into efasciatus. I guess having a differant max size and coloration wasn't enough to keep the turquoise sev it's own species.

Those pics do look a lot alike to the ones on the site. Does the red spots stay when not stressed? If so I'd still say Atabapo ... if they don't show when not in stress coloration, I'd agree with *Blair* and say efasciatus.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Yes which is funny because I'm sure in France the efasciatus is what they use to describe the Rotkeil.....

Ah you have to love how simple these things are..... :lol:

The only reason I said other than Atabapo is due to the spotting, which as I said we cannot really see accurately from one or two instances.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Really? They think Rotties are normal green sevs??? :-?

I chose Atabapo mostly based on that rear stripe and the red spots (granted are in the stress pattern) mostly becuase I hadn't seen that color form of efasciatus before ... which doesn't surprise me either given how differant greens are from each other, how differant turquoises are from each other, and how differant greens are from turquoises. :lol:

But those pics on the site you mentioned do look dead on to me.

PS: I really want those Laetacara sp. "Orangeflossen" Rio Pasimoni !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drooling:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Odd isn't, not that they think it IS a green sev, but that it falls in with them (efasciatus).

Here we go knew I'd read it somewhere:
http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopi ... =17&t=1028

(That first site is dangerous isn't it :lol:, like a giant shop window).


----------

